
Amber Rudd claims “real people” don’t care about end-to-end encryption - 0xbadf00d
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/08/amber-rudd-claims-real-people-dont-care-about-whatsapp-end-to-end-encryption/
======
formula1
That's partly true because many don't know about it.

When they realize that middle machines are inserting their tracking software
and/or modifying their content people will start to ask questions.

But it's a situation where people don't know they are being protected so
theyay not care as much

